

Apple Wrongly Rejects iPhone App for Use of Private APIs - raganwald
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2008/12/12/landon-fuller-app-store

======
stcredzero
This is one of many incidents that makes me lose confidence in whoever's
running the iPhone App vetting. Someone needs to go to that department and the
one running the App Store get some people straightened out. The user
experience is not up to the level of quality I expect from Apple.

